# Cleaning plastic inlet manifold



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi guys, 
What is the best way/product to clean inside a plastic inlet manifold from a diesel car? Will be removing swirl flaps tomorrow, so want to clean inside a manifold while it is off the car.
Thanks.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Mr Muscle oven cleaner...


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

MrPassat said:


> Mr Muscle oven cleaner...


I am a bit sceptical on using oven claner on plastic parts


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Brake cleaner / contact cleaner should do the trick


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I’ve freshened up an engine bay in a car I was returning to the lease company with an aerosol of tyre shine. But I’d use a strong concentration of KC Plast Star on a car I was keeping.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

+1 for brake cleaner. I use it for many jobs


----------

